# Overclock Pentium Dual Core E6300 GA-EP43-UD3L



## thebigdintx

I just built the desktop in my sig,,,,what do ya think?  ($500 budget build)  Anyways...I was thinking of maybe overclocking the Pentium Dual Core E6300 on the GA-EP43-UD3L motherboard a little...nothing too high, maybe from it's 2.8GHz to 3.0 or 3.2?  Kind of want to just get what's easily safe to get on the stock cooling, and without really O.C.ing my RAM.  Suggestions as well as detailed instructions are welcome as I've never overclocked before (I can get around in the BIOS pretty good, although I don't really know what some of the stuff I saw in there was for).


----------



## Matthew1990

You either OC RAM or Underclock it. As you increase FSB, which is the easiest way to increase speed, your RAM will increase as well which is good if you have good quality RAM. Just increase FSB by 5, run some games and some tests and see. You should be able to get 3.2 without bumping voltage.


----------



## thebigdintx

Thanks for the info so far...couple of questions:

(1) What would I need to set the FSB to for it to be at 3.0GHz?  Would I have to make any other changes in the BIOS settings when I do this?

(2) Whatever I need to set the FSB to to get to 3.0...what will this make my RAM go to?  Is there any way to up the FSB, but not change the RAM from it's 800 speed?


----------



## lovely?

thebigdintx said:


> Thanks for the info so far...couple of questions:
> 
> (1) What would I need to set the FSB to for it to be at 3.0GHz?  Would I have to make any other changes in the BIOS settings when I do this?
> 
> (2) Whatever I need to set the FSB to to get to 3.0...what will this make my RAM go to?  Is there any way to up the FSB, but not change the RAM from it's 800 speed?



sure there is. it's called RAM multiplier.

what is your fsb multiplier set at? and your stock fsb?


----------



## thebigdintx

lovely? said:


> sure there is. it's called RAM multiplier.
> 
> what is your fsb multiplier set at? and your stock fsb?



These are some of the settings I see in BIOS:
CPU Clock Ratio                    [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio              [+0.5]
CPU Frequency            2.26GHz (266 x 8.5)
CPU Voltage                1.28750V
CPU Host Frequency    266Mhz
PCI Express Frequency     [Auto]

*Windows Lists the basic info about the computer as E6300  2.8GHz  2.27GHz

Ram 800Mhz 5-5-5-18
DRAM Voltage 1.800V
DRAM Performance Enhance   [Turbo]


----------



## OeCrE

Hi. I'm writing from Italy, so excuse my poor english..
I've a similar pc. I own an e6300 and a ga-ep43ds3l. I've tested some oc settings with this rig. I think normal obtain 3.6GHz. Standard set it's 266x10.5 -> 2.8GHz. So FSB and memory @ 266. It's strange (or error) that you have multiplier set to 8. To obtain 3.6 you can try with 400x9. But at first you can start with 333x10. To oc you must set vCore properly. NOT SET VCORE @ AUTO. Monitor the temperature and set at max 1.4v.


----------



## Matthew1990

You've messed something in the BIOS dude, looks like you downclocked  Reset settings and see what happens.


----------



## 87dtna

Stock multiplier is 10.5, you have underclocked the CPU by setting the multiplier to 8.5.

First thing is set the multiplier back to 10.5.  
Is there a section where it allows you to unlink the ram?  Meaning you can manually set what speed you want the ram to be at instead of just 266/333/400.  If not, just set your ram to 333.  Next set you FSB right to 300, thats 3.15ghz and stock voltage can handle that easily.  I used to own an E6300, they run cool and OC to about 3.4ghz on stock voltage...or atleast mine did and you are running a better board that I had.  So you should be plenty good and stable at 3.15ghz.  Give it a try and let us know what kind of temps you are getting on the CPU.


----------



## thebigdintx

it's weird because i didn't change the multiplier at all...it is showing at an 8 (plus that +0.5 setting) but windows is seeing it as 2.8Ghz.  Motherboard maybe isn't reading it right?  I haven't done anything to update the motherboard since I bought it and just built this pc...is there something I need to do to check for updates for it so maybe it reads this chip right?


----------



## 87dtna

Can you set it back to 10?


----------



## thebigdintx

87dtna said:


> Can you set it back to 10?



I may be able to, but haven't tried yet because Windows is already seeing it as 2.8GHz and figured maybe to motherboard needed an update or something to properly read the chip settings??


----------



## 87dtna

Just try to manually set it back to 10.


----------



## thebigdintx

Had to update to latest BIOS (F6 from F4) and motherboard let windows properly see the E6300 as 2.8GHz. I upped FSB makng it 3.0 but windows shows it as 2.8 and 3.0. And my 800 ram went up to 858.  Put it all back to stock for now waitin for further instruction... Don't want to fry my ram... Is going over the 800 OK? And why is the CPU showing 2.8  3.0 in windows?


----------

